# Snip's Date Fingers



## Snip 13 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm sure there are loads of recipes for date fingers out there but this is my version. I like quick, tasty and easy and this recipe ticks all the boxes!

250gr (8.8 ounces) of butter

1 cup of brown sugar

500 gr (17.6 ounces) of chopped dried dates

1 egg well beaten

200 gr (7 ounces) of glace cherries, I use red and green.

200 gr (7 ounces) of Marie biscuits broken into small pieces.

Grated coconut to sprinkle on top

Butter a 10 x 8 inch cake pan or glass dish. Heat butter and sugar in a sauce pan over a low flame till sugar melts. Add the dates and beaten egg and mix well and quickly. Add cherries and biscuit pieces. Mix well and remove off stove. Spoon mixture into greased pan and flatten evenly with a spatula or the back of a spoon. Top with grated coconut and allow to cool. Cut into squares or fingers.

Enjoy 

These are marie biscuits but other cookies like shortbread or plain sweet cookies can be used.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 13, 2013)

You are on a roll today Snip.  

Another one that looks easy to prepare.   C & P . thanks.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 13, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> You are on a roll today Snip.
> 
> Another one that looks easy to prepare. C & P . thanks.


 
Thanks again Whisk  Since it's valentine's day tomorrow I felt like sharing!

Quick and easy is a mom's best friend. I try and create easy recipes that the kids can help with and that give me time to spend with them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2013)

First thing that came to mind when I saw the subject line was, "I don't want to date Snip's fingers!"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2013)

Snip those sound wonderful!

We make a similar recipe at Christmas.  

The main difference is that we use Kellogg's Rice Krispies instead of the biscuits.  

Sometimes we form them into balls, then roll them in the coconut and top them with a cherry.  

They are less fattening that way!


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> First thing that came to mind when I saw the subject line was, "I don't want to date Snip's fingers!"


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Snip those sound wonderful!
> 
> We make a similar recipe at Christmas.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Aunt Bea


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> First thing that came to mind when I saw the subject line was, "I don't want to date Snip's fingers!"


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

These sound lovely Snip


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> These sound lovely Snip


 
Thanks Kylie


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 14, 2013)

Right back at ya


----------

